# Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

Pressemeldung

*Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski​*



Tostedt. 
Quantum-Specialist-Teamanglerin Babs Kijewski erlebte erneut eine anglerische Sternstunde vom allerfeinsten. 
Sie berichtet euphorisch: 
"Am 30. Juni war für den Abend eigentlich kein Angeln geplant. Doch ich hatte da so ein Gefühl. Sommerlich warm, kurz nach einem Gewitter - die Wasseroberfläche des Baggersees kocht nur so vor springenden Kleinfischen. Innerhalb der letzten Jahre habe ich festgestellt, dass bei diesen Bedingungen die Chancen auf die richtig großen Hechtdamen besonders hoch sind. Denn die Räuber folgen den Kleinfischen aus der Tiefe bis fast an die Wasseroberfläche. Genau dort führte ich meinen großen Gummifisch. Um 20.00 Uhr kam der erhoffte Biss. Meine Crypton Pike Stick bog sich wie nie zuvor. Sicher gekeschert ging es schnell an das nahe Ufer, um ein paar Bilder zu machen, bevor ich die 1,20 Meter lange alte Dame wieder zurücksetzte.  Was für ein Prachthecht, was für ein wunderbarer Sommerabend…"


Mehr Infos auf www.babs-angeln.de


----------



## Wickedstyler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

sauber .. #h


----------



## Aurikus (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Schöne Frau mit schönem Hecht!!! 
Klasse Fisch!!!!!!!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Stark Babs!


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Respekt :m Super bild!!! 

War wohl allgemein ein super hecht WE :l

LG.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Wow. Beides sehr nett anzusehen.


----------



## Daywalker155 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Schöne Frau mit schönem Hecht!!!
> Klasse Fisch!!!!!!!


 
Ganz meiner Meinung !!!


----------



## Colophonius (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Petri an Babs, aber vielleicht wäre ein "für" statt "von" im Titel eindeutiger


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Petri an Babs, aber vielleicht wäre ein "für" statt "von" im Titel eindeutiger



Jop, dachte nämlich das es ein Neuer Weltrekord wäre oder ähnliches, nicht das es das PB von Babs ist...


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

kennt sich einer mit Compuftern besser aus als ich?

Guckt mal unter Eigenschaften, wann das Bild erstellt wurde.
Vielleicht liege ich ja falsch.

Gruß A.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Oha, 996, was soll man denn daraus schließen?

UEFA-Funktionäre beim Anglerboard??

Auf jeden Fall ein "Ich-hab-sowas-noch-nicht-erwischt-und-bin-neidisch-Bild". Den Fisch, meine ich...


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Oha, 996, was soll man denn daraus schließen?
> 
> UEFA-Funktionäre beim Anglerboard??
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein "Ich-hab-sowas-noch-nicht-erwischt-und-bin-neidisch-Bild". Den Fisch, meine ich...


 
#d
Gruß A.


----------



## Shadrap (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Wieso? Passt doch, aufgenommen am 30.06.2012, 19:44:16 Uhr.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Wieso? Passt doch, aufgenommen am 30.06.2012, 19:44:16 Uhr.


 
Danke, deshalb hatte ich ne Frage gestellt und nicht mehr.
Bei mir erscheint da der 07.03. und das passt numal mit dem Fangdatum nicht zusammen. Wenn's anders ist - nur gut

Gruß A.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

OK, ne Blondine mit 'nem wirklich schönen Hecht, Petri, aber ich dachte, ich lese hier was von nem Rekordhecht 1,40+______ü40Pfund, wenn das Biest Opa Horst gefangen hätte, gäbe es wohl noch lange keine Pressemeldung.


----------



## Tigersclaw (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Hey Sten du hast auch vergessen, dass besagte Blondine n Sponsor hat und dein opachen sicher nicht . (Hab ne recht gespaltende Meinung zum Angelsponsoring)

Trotz allem Petrie zur "Dicken"


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Hey Thomas, 
da verdeckt so'n komischer Fisch den Großteil vom Bild - kannst du das mal bitte ändern?

Scherz beiseite, sind ja beides schöne Geschöpfe, aber ne Pressemeldung weil XY ihren/seinen PB gebrochen hat? #c


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Dachte auch hier wurde ein Monsterfisch gefangen und dann auch von Babs... aber es "ihr" neuer PB ....


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Bildzeitungsniveau |evil:

Aber trotzdem schöner Fisch.


----------



## Ritschfisch (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

*Respekt*, so einen Fang macht man nicht alle Tage.
Bei uns lag am 07.03 noch Schnee und die Bäume waren alles andere als grün.............auch Computer können irren!

Ritschfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich frag mich ja wirklich, ob der Neid hier größer ist, weil man(n) den Fisch nicht gekriegt hat - oder Babs nicht........
;-)))))))


Zu Bildzeitungsniveau u.ä.:
Pressemeldungen werden bei uns nicht als eigene redaktionelle Leistung ausgegeben, sondern aus Grundsatzerwägungen immer klar als solche gekennzeichnet.

Pressemeldungen werden im Wortlaut nicht verändert..

Fotos weder geschönt noch verfälscht, nur auf die passende Größe verkleinert.




PS:
Davon ab - Babs bringt mehr Positives fürs Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit als die ganze Funktionärs- und Verbandschose und so mancher angelnde Maulheld zusammen........


----------



## Lautertaler (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Wieso? Passt doch, aufgenommen am 30.06.2012, 19:44:16 Uhr.



Mein Rechner zeigt an das das Foto von dem Programm Fotoshop Elements zu diesem Zeitpunkt bearbeitet wurde


----------



## Aurikus (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja wirklich, ob der Neid hier größer ist, weil man(n) den Fisch nicht gekriegt hat - oder Babs nicht........
> ;-)))))))
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo Thomas, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!!
Mir kommt's so vor, dass manch Einer nicht damit klarkommt, dass es eine Frau geschafft hat, sich in der MÄNNERDOMINIERTEN Anglerwelt einen Namen verschafft zu haben!!!


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ja wirklich, ob der Neid hier größer ist, weil man(n) den Fisch nicht gekriegt hat - oder Babs nicht........
> ;-)))))))
> 
> 
> ...



Nanana Thomas - hier gehts doch darum, dass die Meldung eben nicht erfolgt wäre, wenn Herr XY ohne Sponsor den Fisch gefangen hätte.
Ich find das insofern schade, da Babs dabei auf "Weibchen" und "Teamanglerin" reduziert wird, als Fängerin von dem Fisch nähmlich nicht, da der Fisch so außergewöhnlich nunmal nicht ist, wenn auch nicht alltäglich.

Btw: Wer hier welche Fische fängt ist mir relativ wumpe - ich fange eh die schönsten, nämlich die eigenen 

EDIT: Wir hatten hier letztens schonmal son Fall wo eine Junganglerin einen 85cm Hecht gefangen hat und 28340 Glückwünsche dazu bekam - prinzipiell muss man dazu sagen ist dieses "Hochleben lassen" eher eine Art der *NICHT* Anerkennung als das lassen von ebendiesem  Der Fisch ist de Fakto keine Ausnahme und die Tatsache, dass es sich um Weibchen der eigenen Art handelt eben auch nicht.

PS: Wenn ich für Otto-Normal-Gerichte beim Kochen oder ne simple Näharbeit in den Himmel gelobt werde komm ich mir verarscht vor und nicht geschmeichelt


----------



## Aurikus (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Also, auch wenn ein Hecht von 1,20 Metern nicht der neue Rekord ist, so finde ich persönlich aber doch, dass es ein außergewöhnlicher Fisch ist!!!
Manch Einer fängt niemals Einen!!!!

Und wenn Einem die Fänge Andere relativ "wumpe" sind, dann kann man sich eigentlich auch jeglichen Kommentar sparen!! Hält den Frustpegel auch niedriger!!!!!!! ;-)

Nur meine Meinung.........


----------



## Shadrap (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Mein Rechner zeigt an das das Foto von dem Programm Fotoshop Elements zu diesem Zeitpunkt bearbeitet wurde


 
Musst Dir mal die Exif-Daten mit einem passenden Viewer ansehen. Ich sehe da das Aufnahmedatum und das Datum, an dem es mit PSE bearbeitet wurde.

Übrigens: Schönes Foto, nicht nur wegen der Hechtdame ...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Also ich hatte schon so einen Hecht. Ist wohl zu erkennen. Und wenn die Bilddatei ein früheres Datum aufweist, wie das Fangdatum, dann stimmt da was definitiv nicht. Es sei denn, der Rechner mit dem das Bild gespeicht wurde, hat ein falsches Datum. Ansonsten kann ich natürlich nicht´s sagen. Aber als vorgestern auf der Fashion week ein paar Promis in der ersten Reihe interviewt worden sind, mußte ich an den Bericht denken, das die dafür nicht gerade wenig Geld bekommen, um dort zu sitzen.

Nachtrag: Da braucht, so wie auch auf meiner Kamera, nur ein falsches Datum eingestellt sein und schon wird eine Datei die im Juni erstellt wurde auf Mai datiert. Selber gerade ausprobiert.


----------



## Kretzer83 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Hey Sherlock, vieleicht war ja nur die Kamera falsch eingestellt, kann ja mal passieren.... aber wer genau hinsieht, der kann hinten im Gebüsch den Weihnachtsmann erkennen, aber selbst der hat sich schon mal in der Jahreszeit vertan 


Aber trotsdem Petri, fettes Teil!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Also sagt mal... 
Wie kommt ihr drauf, dass das Datum von dem Bild nicht passen sollte?

Das Bild wurde am 30.06 aufgenommen und am 01.07 bearbeitet. 
Was soll daran ungewöhnlich sein? 

Und überhaupt, viele meiner Bilder zeigen als Datum 01.01.06 an. Weil ich nachdem der Akku kpl. leer war nicht immer Lust habe selbiges auf der Kamera neu einzustellen. 

Davon ab:
Petri Heil - ein toller Fisch #6


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Finde auch die Bilder auf der Website super.

Wenn man im Bikini am 2m-Waller zerrt und dabei noch so schon in die Kamera lächelt, ist man jeden Sponsoren-Cent wert!!!

:l


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Naja!|rolleyes

Um jeden anderen wäre nicht so ein Aufstand veranstaltet worden. 

Das ist nun ja tatsächlich nicht der (!) Ausnahmefisch, der zu dem einer Pressemeldung hier im Board bedurft hätte.

Warum wird das nun so hervorgehoben? 
Weil der Fisch von einer Frau gefangen wurde? 
Traut man so einen Fisch einer Frau nicht zu und muss es deshalb so hervorheben?

Kann man schon verstehen, wenn sich da manche Frauen zurückgesetzt bei vorkommen, wenn ihre Leistung offenbar mit einem anderen Maßstab bewertet wird.

Im Übrigen muss man auch nicht jede von XY herausgegebene Pressemeldung übernehmen und veröffentlichen, nur weil jemand mit aller Macht versucht, in den Reigen der Selbsternannten Angelgötter aufgenommen zu werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



> Wenn man im Bikini am 2m-Waller zerrt und dabei noch so schon in die Kamera lächelt, ist man jeden Sponsoren-Cent wert!!!



Und vor allem dann, wenn Sponsor sieht, dass das hier viel öfter gelesen wird, als ne Pressemeldung übers tollste, neue Gerät.......

Da die Angler - unabhängig davon was hier geschrieben wird - das augenscheinlich eben gerne lesen/sehen wollen..


Alles Heuchler ;-)))))))

Davon ab:
Bikini dürfte ruhig kleiner sein
;-))))


----------



## Werner1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

nehmt es einfach als das was es ist. Schön verpackte Werbung, mit zwei schönen Darstellern.

Petri


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Im Übrigen muss man auch nicht jede von XY herausgegebene Pressemeldung übernehmen und veröffentlichen, nur weil jemand mit aller Macht versucht, in den Reigen der Selbsternannten Angelgötter aufgenommen zu werden!


 
|good:


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Also Leute. Kauft euch jetzt alle ein Quantum und ihr fangt auch so eine Babs, äh Hechtdame. Vielleicht ist ja was dran. Ich habe meinen auch mit ner Quantum gedrillt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



> ihr fangt auch so eine Babs


Würde die Chance auch nur ansatzweise bestehen, würdest Du morgen in keinem Regal mehr ne Quantumrolle finden ;-)))))


----------



## Merlin (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Wo ist hier eigentlich das Problem ?????
Eine Frau hat einen 1.20 Hecht gefangen ..ist doch super.. sooo oft kommt das doch nicht vor.( ich habe z.B noch keinen gefangen)
Ja Babs ist Teamanglerin von Quantum ja und ???
Quantum ist Werbepartner vom AB also gibt es im AB eine Pressemeldung.
In jeder Angelzeitung sind immer die selben Gesichter !!! die man langsam echt nicht mehr sehen kann.
Da gucke ich mir doch lieber eine hübsche Frau mit einem hübschen Hecht an..
Ich finde schon das das eine Meldung wert ist.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde die Chance auch nur ansatzweise bestehen, würdest Du morgen in keinem Regal mehr ne Quantumrolle finden ;-)))))


 
Hm, ich habe ein Interview mit ihr gesehen. Ich würde die Marke schnell wechseln. Aussehen ist eben nicht alles. #d


----------



## honeybee (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Schöner Fisch, da gibt es nix zu mäkeln.



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe ein Interview mit ihr gesehen. Ich würde die Marke schnell wechseln. Aussehen ist eben nicht alles. #d



Ich auch und zwar eins bei TV Total. Da musste man sich als angelnde Frau wirklich fremdschämen.


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht Petri.


----------



## Hecht Moritz (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

petri


----------



## Sigma (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Leute....

Ersteinmal Glückwunsch zu dem super Fisch !

In meinen Augen fängt man so etwas nicht alle Tage und wenn jemand so etwas behauptet, muss er ja von Großhechten umgeben sein  Oder er ist neidisch auf die Anerkennung - denn seiner Frau ist es Wumpe, ob er ´nen Meterhecht oder ´n Rotauge mit nach Hause bringt 
Achja und das mit dem 03.07. beim Bild ist doch klar, oder ?  Du hast es dir bestimmt heute auf deinen Rechner gezogen...

Rock on !


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich nochmal - 
und ein spätes Petri auch von mir.

(nach dem Überdenken meines Posts ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich jedem XY aus dem Board auch zu so einer Kirsche gratulieren würde, also auch hier)

Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich immer wieder schmunzeln wenn Fangmeldungs-Tröts von weiblichen Anglern vor Glückwünschen und dergleichen nur platzen während gleiche Fangmeldung von männlichen Kollegen nur belächelt werden...
Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt.

Naja, wenigstens gehen die Fangbildzerfleischer anscheinend genauso auf diese Bilder los wie sonst auch :m


#h

Und noch ein PS: Natürlich weiß Quantum was sie an Babs haben und natürlich wird das ausgenutzt - da wären die auch reichlich dumm, wenn sie das nicht machen würden


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Gut erkannt, daci...
;-))))


----------



## -GT- (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Glückwunsch natürlich zum Ausnahmefisch. 

*Zu schade nur das man gerade bei den Leuten die am meißten in den "Angel-Medien" vertreten sind anscheinend nicht wissen wie man Fische präsentiert die man vorhat zu releasen*. Die Dame hatte sicher noch einige Tage Rückenschmerzen nach der Haltung in der sie vorgezeigt wird. Nicht vorbildlich, auch wenn ich mich mit so einem Kommentar hier sicher zum Buhmann mache, wenn man aber keine Ahnung von Anatomie von Fischen hat, sollte man sie vielleicht doch lieber gleich abschlagen, hoffe sie hat´s überlebt....

*edit* : Wobei die gesündeste und vorbildlichste Variante des releasens immernoch das abhaken direkt im Kescher oder noch besser im Wasser darstellt. Wenn schon mit Foto, dann bitte zumindest richtig und respektvoll dem Fisch gegenüber. Wertet das Ganze für mich ziemlich ab....

Gruß, Mike.


----------



## Der-Graf (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Kann mich einigen hier nur anschließen - insbesondere Veit:

Seriös hätte es geheißen: Neuer (persönlicher) Hechtrekord für...

Die BILD schreibt: Neuer Hechtrekord von...

Petri den beiden Damen auf dem Foto, aber die Schlagzeile gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Veit (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Kann mich einigen hier nur anschließen - insbesondere Veit:
> 
> Seriös hätte es geheißen: Neuer (persönlicher) Hechtrekord für...
> 
> ...



Hab doch garnix dazu geschrieben und werde es auch nicht.... :q


----------



## Der-Graf (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ohjeee... Entschuldige, Veit! Das kommt davon, wenn man mit einem Auge die Katzen beobachtet, damit sie bei der Fliegenjagd nicht das halbe Wohnzimmer zerlegen.^^ Ich meinte selbstverständlich *Colophonius -  *hab nur das Userbild mit der blauen Oberteil und einem großen Fisch gesehen. |uhoh:#6


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich lach mir den Arsch ab.

Für solch ein xxxxxxx Foto einer Blondine mit Hecht solch ein Trouble.

#6

Ihr seit genial.

#q


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Toller Fisch! |bigeyes
Noch tollere Marketingstrategie (somit auch Glückwunsch an Frerk )!
Und noch tollere Frau!


----------



## sven123 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Habe mir die gute Frau eben mal näher angeschaut, vorallem ihre Videos.
In paar Monaten kommt noch ne ordentlicher Vorbau und alles passt um Geld zu machen.
Naja mehr muss man nicht sagen|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Doch:
Uli Beyer lässt die Bizeps mit Silikon vergrößern, Matze Koch das Haar verlängern, Matt Hayes sich den Penis,
...und manchem Boardie stände eine Hirnvergrösserung auch sehr gut.
#d


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

ne, Matt Hayes hat doch schon den eingebauten Schnurclips


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



sven123 schrieb:


> Habe mir die gute Frau eben mal näher angeschaut, vorallem ihre Videos.
> In paar Monaten kommt noch ne ordentlicher Vorbau und alles passt um Geld zu machen.
> Naja mehr muss man nicht sagen|kopfkrat



#6

So wird es kommen!


----------



## flor61 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Toller Fisch, das muß gesagt werden.
und
tolle Werbestrategie, das mit dem "Blonden Mädchen". 
Denn irgendwann, früher oder später, steht der Angler vor dem Regal, weiß nur was er will aber nicht, von welchem Hersteller. Dann greift er eben zu QUANTUM, weil QUANTUM=schön=großer Hecht.
So funzt halt Werbung.

Allen noch ein Petri


----------



## daci7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Doch:
> Uli Beyer lässt die Bizeps mit Silikon vergrößern, Matze Koch das Haar verlängern, Matt Hayes sich den Penis,
> ...und manchem Boardie stände eine Hirnvergrösserung auch sehr gut.
> #d



ER HAT P*NIS GESAGT!





... sorry, bin nicht ausgelastet - muss ans Wasser!


----------



## gründler (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Das alles ist Deutschland....das alles sind wir.....



Ich kann mich nur bei Babs und Frek entschuldigen und zwar dafür das es ""Anglerkollegen"" gibt die nicht von A bis B denken können und unseren Sport noch tiefer in die Sch.....ziehen.


Und ob Babs sich die Hupen vergrößert solltet ihr doch bitte Babs selbst überlassen,das ist nur noch Arm was einige hier abgeben.


Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ratz Fatz 6 Seiten voll.

Da kann man sehen, wie man die tumbe Masse der Angler bewegen kann. 

Und da wo es um die Existenz des Angelns geht, nimmt keiner Anteil.


Unbegreiflich. #d

Vielleicht sollte man die Dame mal anzeigen weil sie einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat. Eventuell stürmen dann Massen hormongesteuerter Angler das Gerichtsgebäude oder lynchen die Funktionäre, die sowas möglich machen.

Nee, kein Wunder wenn es in Deutschland immer weiter bergab geht.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Das, mein lieber Ralle24, legt nun aber den Schluß nahe, dass die Verbände selbst diese Pressemitteilung lancieren, um mit dieser Reizüberflutung in guter  Brot-und-Spiele Manier von der eigentlichen Misere abzulenken!

Klappt!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kann man sehen, wie man die tumbe Masse der Angler bewegen kann.
> 
> Und da wo es um die Existenz des Angelns geht, nimmt keiner Anteil.
> 
> ...



So schaut es nun mal aus, Ralf, vielleicht solltet ihr daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen und eine tumbe Blondine als Aushängeschild für euren Kreuzzug einsetzen.:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

@Ralle und Sten
#6:q


Dass "unsere" kleine Angelbabs so einen großen Hecht gefangen hat ist doch schön.
Ich bin richtig ein bisschen stolz auf sie.:q


----------



## flor61 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Hey Leuts,

ich habe mir mal eben die Seite von "Babs" angeschaut, und die Videos, von Wels bis Raab.

Ich muß sagen, wenn ich es nicht besser wüßte, würde ich sagen: "Es ist ein ganz normales Mädel von um die Ecke". Sie ist aber aus Berlin und wohnt jetzt in Koln, also nicht um die Ecke.

Und mal ehrlich, wer bekommt schon mal ein Foto mit Fisch auf die Reihe, geschweige denn ein Video mit Fang.

Also, nur weiter mit der Neiddiskussion und beim nächsten Einkauf in die QUANTUM-Kiste greifen, rein zufällig |kopfkrat :q

Petri


----------



## daci7 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Das der Mensch nunmal recht simpel funktioniert hat man in anderen Ländern schon viel früher erkannt und nutzt es bei weitem plakativer - siehe amrikanische Wahlen, Werbungen und dergleichen.
Dagegen bewegen wir uns in diesem Tröt auf hochinterlektuellem Nivea ... ähh Niveau.


----------



## Merlin (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

ich verstehe hier das Problem einfach nicht ????

Besser Babs mit einem Hecht... 
als der weitverbreitete dickbäuchige Angelproll mit Tarnklamotten und einer Kippe im Mund und Dosenbier in der Hand...

ist doch klar das Quantum lieber mit Babs Werbung macht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



> als der weitverbreitete dickbäuchige Angelproll mit Tarnklamotten und einer Kippe im Mund und Dosenbier in der Hand...


Meinen Bauch hab ich, seit ich nicht mehr rauche - und sag nix gegen Dosenbier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/dosenbier-und-anderes-aus-alten-zeiten.html

 ;-)))


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

mir ist Babs trotzdem lieber...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

ich will Dich auch nicht heiraten...
:q:q:q


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meinen Bauch hab ich, seit ich nicht mehr rauche - und sag nix gegen Dosenbier:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/dosenbier-und-anderes-aus-alten-zeiten.html
> 
> ;-)))


 

Das Dosenbier ist da nicht das Problem. Der Mensch ist es. Wie schön, das man jetzt Pfand darauf bezahlt. Wenn der Mensch es nicht selbst bis zum Mülleimer schaft, muß man ihn doch tatsächlich zwingen. Wir hatten hier einige Angelstellen, die glichen einer Müllkippe. Und das ist wirklich nicht untertrieben. Mitten in der natur und dann kommst du an einem wunderbaren Platz mit zugang zum Wasser an und bekommst das grauen. Es gibt halt Leute, da ist das Angeln zweitrangig. Die gehen da schon mit zwei Paletten Dosenbier hin und haben sie dann auch gleich liegen gelassen. Wurmdosen, Plastiktüten alte Klappstühle etc. auch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Merlin schrieb:


> ich verstehe hier das Problem einfach nicht ????
> 
> Besser Babs mit einem Hecht...
> als der weitverbreitete dickbäuchige Angelproll mit Tarnklamotten und einer Kippe im Mund und Dosenbier in der Hand...
> ...



Das Problem ist nicht diese "Babs". Steht jedem frei mit seinem Aussehen in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten und zu versuchen, Geld damit zu verdienen.

Das Problem sind zum einen Händler und Hersteller, die nicht begreifen wollen dass die Angelfischerei in Deutschland zu Tode reglementiert wird, und sich dementsprechend einen Scheixxdreck drum kümmern, ihren sicher vorhandenen Einfluß an den richtigen Stellen geltend zu machen.


Zum anderen ist die Mehrzahl der Angler selber das Problem, weil sie auch die Augen vor der Entwicklung verschließen und ihre überschüssige Energie in so einen platten Blödsinn wie das hier investieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Für die Politik haben wir ein eigenen Forum...

Hier delektiere ich mich lieber am netten Anblick und kann mich nur wiederholen:
Mit einer aktiven Anglerin wie Babs macht Zebco mehr fürs Ansehen des Angelns in der nichtangelnden Öffentlichkeit als das jeder moralinsaure Verbandsfuzzi je hinkriegen würde...

Ich finds gut, wenn öffentlich das Angeln so positiv und normal dargestellt wird - inklusive des zurücksetzens von dem Hecht.. 

Auch das ist politisch, weils heutzutage schon politisch ist, wenn jemand Angler/innen mal nicht als Gefahr darstellt...



Und ich hoffe, dass ich mal nen Interviewtermin mit Babs kriege ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe, dass ich mal nen Interviewtermin mit Babs kriege ;-)



Na jetzt mit dem neuen Avatar sollte das doch klappen.:m

So unter Großhechtspezialisten.:q


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier delektiere ich mich lieber am netten Anblck und kann mich nur wiederholen:
> Mit einer aktiven Anglerin wie Babs macht Zebco mehr fürs Ansehen des Angelns in der nichtangelnden Öffentlichkeit als das jeder moralinsaure Verbandsfuzzi je hinkriegen würde...



Ja was denn nun genau?

Das Ansehen des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit? Ja klar!

Bedient wird mit der gutaussehenden Blonden zielgerichtet allein das Y-Chromosom einer männlichen Bevölkerungsgruppe, die das Hobby Angeln teilt und bei der über das Ansprechen des Urinstinkt die effektheischende Aufmerksamkeit für das eigene Produkt erzeugt werden soll!

Verfehlt ja die Wirkung anscheinend auch nicht! 

Die TV-Auftritte von ihr und dem Geronimo mit dem Stirnband bei einem Privatsender empfand ich bisher auf der nach oben offenen Fremdschämskala schon ins Intergalaktische vorstoßend! 

Kann nur besser werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Tja, so kanns und darfs jeder sehen, wie ers gerne will.
Andere sehens anders, Gott sei Dank:

http://jetzt.sueddeutsche.de/texte/anzeigen/530694
http://www.ksta.de/nippes/wasser-in-koeln-die-junge-frau-und-die-fische,15187558,16521784.html
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/babs-kuesst-jeden-fisch-20132850.bild.html

Auch sowas wird eben in der "Nichtangelpresse" eher gelesen, als wenn ein Verbandsfuzzi wieder irgendwo Nistkästen aufgehängt oder Kröten über die Straße getragen hat.

Und es handelt von Anglern und Angeln - auch im Gegensatz zu dem, was man von den Verbänden liest... 

Gott sei Dank gibts auch den "Indianer", der im Fernsehen das Publikum zu Jubelstürmen hinreisst, weil ihm Fische aus der Hand rutschen und er nicht alle abknüppelt..

Ich fühle mich als Angler nicht so elitär, andern vorschreiben zu wollen, wie sie "richtig zu angeln haben" - für mich zält, dass möglichst jeder so angeln kann, wie ers für richtig hält..


Ich freue mich jedenfalls über so positive Berichterstattung über Angeln und Angeln gerade in der "nichtanglerpresse" - wenns dazu Angler wie Babs und Indianer braucht, unterstütze ich das aus vollem Herzen...........

Die "richtigen Angler" kriegens ja nicht hin.............

Oder ists doch wieder nur der allgegenwärtige Neid bei einigen???


----------



## Aurikus (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe, dass ich mal nen Interviewtermin mit Babs kriege ;-)



Das kann ich mir wahrlich vorstellen, wie geeeerne Du den hättest!!!! 
Falls Du einen bekommen solltest und Du für den Tag einen Eintagespraktikanten brauchst, ich stehe zur Verfügung!!!! ;-)))))
Und ein Termin im Sommer wäre auch ok!!!!!


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

|good: (Thomas jetzt, nicht mein Vorposter)
Das sind allerdings starke Berichte und beste Werbung fürs Angeln (_nicht für die Marke_).

Und schon werden die ersten rufen: "Nein, halt, man muss diese Frau stoppen, sich so publikumswirksam zu inszenieren und sich so begeistert übers Angeln zu äußern, sonst wollen doch noch viel mehr Menschen angeln, und ich fang ja so schon kaum noch was..."


Ich kenne die Dame nicht, aber ich find sie klasse!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Oh man Thomas, 

gleich die erste überschrift deines Links. Barschexpertin im Bikini. Sicherlich gehst du auch immer in der Badehose auf barsch oder Wels, weil die Mücken einen da so schön stechen. Hier versucht die Werbeindustrie es wieder über den Weg, sex sells. Und ich bezweifel stark, das Nichtangler sich nun mehr mit dem Angeln auseinander setzen wenn sie Babs sehen. Höchstens mit Babs. Oder würdest du nun wieder mit rauchen anfangen, wen dir ein Malborogirl im Bikini vom Pferd erzählen würde, wie toll doch rauchen ist? Lieber Thomas, du stehst auf die Frau, was dir auch ungenommen bleiben mag, aber versuche doch bitte nicht eine Werbestratgie als gut für die Angelei dazustellen. Höhere Stellen reagieren nicht wirklich auf Frauen im Bikini die Werbung für eine Marke machen. Aber bei dir scheint die Strategie ja gut aufgegangen zu sein.  Hast du schon den Schrank voll mir Quantumartikel?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich seh das eben eher wie Dein Vorposter....


> Das sind allerdings starke Berichte und beste Werbung fürs Angeln (nicht für die Marke).



Und ja, ich hab viel Zebcogerät..
Und Shimano, PureFishing, Spro, Jenzi, DAM, und, und, und.......

Das ich mir ganz unabhängig von Werbefiguren kaufe, wenn ich was brauche...


----------



## Endmin (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die TV-Auftritte von ihr und dem Geronimo mit dem Stirnband bei einem Privatsender empfand ich bisher auf der nach oben offenen Fremdschämskala schon ins Intergalaktische vorstoßend!
> 
> Kann nur besser werden!



Seh ich ganz anders. Auwa hat das Thema Angeln sehr gut rüber gebracht und er hat einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Babs... naja, kam z.B. bei Tv Total  immer leicht dümmlich rüber und wirkt sehr unnatürlich im Verhalten. Spricht aber nichts dagegen, dass sie gute Fische fängt. #6

gruß Tim


----------



## daci7 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich bin zwiegespalten ob Sie irgendwas *fürs Angeln* bewegt - *weniger* als die Verbandspolitiker wird sie allerdings nicht tun 

Naja und ich muss zugeben - auch wenn ich beiden nicht viel abgewinnen kann und in ihnen definitiv kein Aushängeschlid fürs Angeln sehe - das muss ja lange nicht für jeden gelten  Wenn durch den Hobby-indianer oder die "Mit dem Fisch Tanzende" neue Leute für unser(e) (L)Hobby gewonnen werden, dann ist das natürlich gut :m


----------



## DerKölnEr (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Auwa find ich gut ... und Babs ... na ja ... is ne sehr hübsche, auch wenn se bei unserem gemeinsamen Tackle-Dealer nicht immer über die Ladentheke schauen kann 
Aber in jedem Fall find ich das die beiden einen positiven Eindruck auf die Angelei werfen .... !!!

Und .... Petri zum tollen Fisch ..... !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



> Wenn durch den Hobby-indianer oder die "Mit dem Fisch Tanzende" neue Leute für unser(e) (L)Hobby gewonnen werden, dann ist das natürlich gut


Wichtiger:
Zeigen, dass Angeln für alle was sein kann und was ganz normales ist....

Nächste Woche werden wir das mit dem Interview klären, sie hat schon kurz auf meine Anfrage zurückgemailt......


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Na Thomas, das ist ja auch ihr Job. 

Zitat: Daten & Fakten zur Werbeindustrie
Die Unternehmen der Werbeindustrie entwickeln und produzieren Werbung für Produkte, Unternehmen und Personen. Werbemedien sind Fernsehen und Rundfunk, Plakate an öffentlichen Plätzen oder das Internet. Die Werbeindustrie in Deutschland lebt maßgeblich von den Investitionen der Wirtschaft in Werbung. Im Jahr 2009 lagen die Ausgaben der deutschen Wirtschaft für Honorare, Werbemittelproduktion und Medienkosten bei knapp 29 Milliarden Euro. Die Ausgaben für Online-Werbung in Deutschland lagen bei rund 3,1 Milliarden Euro. Das werbestärkste Unternehmen in der Online-Werbung war im gleichen Jahr Esprit mit über 84 Millionen Euro, gefolgt von T-Home mit 39 Millionen Euro und Google mit knapp 31 Millionen Euro. Insgesamt ist der Marktanteil des Internets am Werbemarkt von 2005 bis 2010 von weniger als fünf Prozent auf nahezu 20 Prozent gewachsen. Den größten Rückgang hatten die Werbeträger Zeitung und Zeitschrift zu verzeichnen. Die Anteile des Mediums Fernsehen gingen nur leicht zurück.

Das Fernsehen bleibt für die Werbeindustrie das wichtigste Medium. Allein der der amerikanische Konzern Procter & Gamble investierte im Jahr 2010 fast 500 Millionen Euro in TV-Werbung in Deutschland. Zu den werbestärksten Wirtschaftsbereichen im TV zählen die Bereiche Ernährung, Körperpflege und Medien. Zitat Ende 

Quelle: http://de.statista.com/statistik/fa...-industrie-markt/werbebranche/werbeindustrie/


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

"Barschexpertin im Bikini."  Es bedarf keines weiteren Kommentares oder was zu beweisen war!

Und Thomas ist eh befangen!

"Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing!"


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Da hätt ich bei der Masse unserer Werbekunden viel zu singen - danke für Deine Einschätzung....


----------



## MAXIMA (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Hat keiner von Euch die besagte Dame mal bei Stefan Raab gesehen...????
Das war für uns Angler nur peinlich......
Aber das war schon immer so, wenn die weiblichen Reize reizen......., bzw. wenn Weibchen ihre Reize einsetzen, dann herscht bei den meisten Männern im Kopf eine gewisse Blutarmut.....
wo das Blut wohl bleibt........


----------



## Tom (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Nabend allerseits,
bei der Gelegenheit der Hinweis darauf, das auch andere Frauen große Hechte!

http://www.waz-online.de/Wolfsburg/Wolfsburg/Stadt-Wolfsburg/Allersee-Frau-fing-tollen-Hecht

http://www.sfv-wolfsburg.de/3_2012 Rekordhecht von Yvonne Dornieden.htm

Mit Yvonnel habe ich damals den Vorbereitungskurs für die Sportfischerprufung besucht.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Hätten die mir auch ne Pressemeldung schicken sollen, hätten wir genauso veröffentlicht...

klasse Fisch!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



dertomac schrieb:


> *Nabend allerseits,*
> *bei der Gelegenheit der Hinweis darauf, das auch andere Frauen große Hechte!*
> 
> http://www.waz-online.de/Wolfsburg/Wolfsburg/Stadt-Wolfsburg/Allersee-Frau-fing-tollen-Hecht
> ...


 

Beides nette Damen,#6

aber sie hat wohl keinen auch Werbepartner in Rücken.:m
Wobei wir uns klar sein sollten, bei der heutigen Dimension
des "AB" wäre die Sache ohne gute, oder auch sehr schlechte
Werbung nicht mehr zu stemmen.

Konsequenz: Friss oder stirb (abmelden).


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Konntest du nicht lesen oder nicht verstehen:
Auch diesen Fang hätten wir genauso gebracht, wäre er uns als Pressemeldung zugekommen.

Vereine/Verbände haben wir dazu sogar mehrfach informiert, dass sie das selbstverständlich auch kostenlos nutzen können, dass sie uns Pressemeldungen zuschicken können...

Wenn dies nicht nutzen und ihr das dann hier nicht mitkriegt, ists sicher nicht unsere Schuld!

Bzw. dann der Unterschied zwischen Profis (Industrie) und Amateuren (Verbände/Vereine) - nicht was Angeln, sondern was Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angeht..


----------



## FISHHARD (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

....geiles Teil..


----------



## Tom (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hätten die mir auch ne Pressemeldung schicken sollen, hätten wir genauso veröffentlicht...
> 
> klasse Fisch!!


 
Naja, bin mir sicher, wenn das gewünscht gewesen wäre, hätte sie sich bemerkbar gemacht! Aber sie lebt ja nun mal nicht von solchen Fängen und Berichten. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Konntest du nicht lesen oder nicht verstehen:*
> Auch diesen Fang hätten wir genauso gebracht, wäre er uns als Pressemeldung zugekommen.
> 
> Vereine/Verbände haben wir dazu sogar mehrfach informiert, dass sie das selbstverständlich auch kostenlos nutzen können, dass sie uns Pressemeldungen zuschicken können...
> ...


 

Thomas,#h

ich kenne Deine Schulbildung nicht, vermutlich lese ich nicht schlechter als Du.:m
Nur verstehen kann ich Dich meistens nicht.#c


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vereine/Verbände haben wir dazu sogar mehrfach informiert, dass sie das selbstverständlich auch kostenlos nutzen können, dass sie uns Pressemeldungen zuschicken können...
> 
> Wenn dies nicht nutzen und ihr das dann hier nicht mitkriegt, ists sicher nicht unsere Schuld!



Naja, nach dem man ihnen ordentlich in den Allerwertesten getreten hat, sollte man sich über deren Enthaltsamkeit vielleicht nicht wundern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Das war schon vor 10 Jahren so - noch ganz ohne "Arsxxtreten"....

Das ist schlichte Unfähigkeit..

Da muss man froh sein, wenn die Industrie Leute wie Babs oder den auch hier geschmähten "Indianer" in die Nichtanglermedien bringen und das Angeln als Angeln und positiv darstellen..

Die Verbände schaffens ja nicht....


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Dazu könnte man dann aber auch sagen, dass man dann mit dem an Tiefgang seichten Rest vorlieb nehmen muss! 

Aber lassen wir das jetzt, wer schon mal ne Verbandszeitung (VDSF) gelesen hat, der hat bei Babsi jedenfalls noch das positiv trügerische Glücksgefühl der Scheinbefriedigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



> Aber lassen wir das jetzt, wer schon mal ne Verbandszeitung (VDSF) gelesen hat, der hat bei Babsi jedenfalls noch das positiv trügerische Glücksgefühl der Scheinbefriedigung.


;-)))))))))))))


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Welches begeisterte Echo hätte es wohl gegeben wenn die (ebenfalls von mir geschätzten) männlichen Kollegen, wie Dietmar Isaiasch, Juppi Dietl & Co., ihren neuen Personal Best präsentiert hätten? 
(Natürlich auch über die Sponsoren und völlig egal ob mit oder ohne T-Shirt.)

Manchmal schäme ich mich sehr für meine Angelgenossen! #d


----------



## daci7 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welches begeisterte Echo hätte es wohl gegeben wenn die (ebenfalls von mir geschätzten) männlichen Kollegen, wie Dietmar Isaiasch, Juppi Dietl & Co., ihren neuen Personal Best präsentiert hätten?
> (Natürlich auch über die Sponsoren und völlig egal ob mit oder ohne T-Shirt.)
> 
> Manchmal schäme ich mich sehr für meine Angelgenossen! #d



Wenn du glaubst das Echo wäre anders gewesen kennst du glaube ich erstens das AB schlecht und hast zweitens selbst deine Vorurteile ... :m
Hier hat immer wer was zu meckern


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welches begeisterte Echo hätte es wohl gegeben wenn die (ebenfalls von mir geschätzten) männlichen Kollegen, wie Dietmar Isaiasch, Juppi Dietl & Co., ihren neuen Personal Best präsentiert hätten?
> (Natürlich auch über die Sponsoren und völlig egal ob mit oder ohne T-Shirt.)
> 
> Manchmal schäme ich mich sehr für meine Angelgenossen! #d


 

Wenn sie diese stets im String Tanga präsentieren, wäre wohl das Echo ebenso verlaufen. Hier war doch mal ein Tröt, da wurden Angler für Südafrika gesucht. Die Abgebildeten "Angler" hatten mit Angeln nun wirklich nix zu tun. Die sahen nur gut aus und wußten nicht mal wie man so ein Angel anfässt. Ich glaube nicht mal, das die wirklich welche suchten, war nur wieder so eine Werbemasche. Bitte gebt mir eure Namen und Adressen, wir melden uns dann. Aber Regelmässig. ,)


----------



## kati48268 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Daci, du weißt, ich schätze dich sehr und respektiere deine Meinung, aber in diesem Fall liegst du falsch, glaube ich.
(Nicht damit, dass immer welche was zu meckern haben natürlich)

Meine Vorurteile wurden übrigens spätestens beim Lesen dieses Threads zu Urteilen


----------



## phirania (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

@alle
toll.....
welch,geistige beiträge


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

OK, Thomas meint, das mit Südafrika

http://www.ruteundrolle.de/componen...ler-fuer-werbe-shooting-in-suedafrika-gesucht

habe ich nicht hier im Forum gefunden. Ich will mich da jetzt auch nicht festlegen. Nur finde ich den Tröt nicht über google und zwar aus keinem Board und da gab es mit Sicherheit einen zu. |kopfkrat


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

@phirania

:vik: Satzzeichen (,) tun was für die Lesbarkeit ! :vik:

tight lines
Tom


----------



## phirania (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

super!


----------



## Merlin (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Guckt mal zu diesen Thema in Juli Ausgabe der F&F  die Karrikatur an.
Ich lach mich schlapp....


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Big Brother und die vielen nachmittäglichen "Talk-shows" sind auch nicht erfunden worden, um die Bürger vom Versagen der Politik abzulenken.

Die Produzenten reagieren damit auf das virtuelle Konsumverhalten eines großen Teils der Bevölkerung.

Und dort, wie hier in der Angelfischerei, lassen sich sog. mündige Bürger nur allzugerne von echten Problemen ablenken. 

- Brot und Spiele

- Bier und seichte Unterhaltung

- Babs und sonstige Vorzeigeangler

Das Muster ist seit Jahrhunderten immer das Gleiche.

Verdammenswert sind nicht die Produzenten, nicht die Werbenden und nicht die Darsteller. Diese folgen nur dem Begehr der tumben Masse. 

Man sollte sich weniger über Babs aufregen sondern vielmehr sich selbst mal hinterfragen, warum man soviel Zeit und Energie ins Beifall klatschen für irgendwelche seichte Unterhaltung investiert, aber nicht mal den kleinen Finger bewegt, wenn es um existenzielle Probleme geht.


----------



## Eichelfritte (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Sieht ja echt geil aus. Und der Fisch is auch nicht schlecht


----------



## daci7 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine Vorurteile wurden übrigens spätestens beim Lesen dieses Threads zu Urteilen



Touché.
Trotzdem seh ich das nicht so "schlimm" wie du


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

@Ralle
Du hast den Zenit der Erkenntnis erreicht und überschritten! 
Bei Schafen ist es nun mal so, dass sie kurz aufschauen aber selbst dann bis zum in den Schädel eindringenden Bolzen gemütlich weitergrasen! 
Es verbleibt darüber hinaus also für Dich nur eine unfassbare Desillusionierung und Enttäuschung.......und selbst das interessiert keinen!


----------



## Carpdr (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

schönes Mädel, schöner Fisch:vik:

Gruss
carpdr


----------



## flor61 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich habe heute übrigens eine QUANTUM Spinnrute "Smart Spinn 270" gekauft. Diese auch gleich mit einer Rolle "AllGear MAT30" vom NETTO, bespult mit 150m NANOFILE, bestückt.
Warum auch immer. Werbeeffekt?

Petri


----------



## Angel-Ralle (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

... und wer ist jetz Babs Kijewski??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

... ich stehe da und weiß nicht wer hier gefeiert wird!
|kopfkrat|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Ist es die Anglerin, die Ihrem Gefühl folgend an den Teich ist, ... #6

Ist es das Tackle der Gerätefirma, das Ihr die Möglichkeit gab, .... #d

... oder hat unser aller Schutzpatron eine "schwache" Stunde gehabt und IHR den Fisch zugesprochen? |kopfkrat

Glückwunsch der Fängerin, alles andere ist hochkommerzialisiertes Gelaber!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Breamhunter (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Also erstmal Petri Heil zu dem Hecht #6
So einen fängt man definitiv nicht jeden Tag.
Aber auch ich muß sagen, daß ich den ganzen Trubel  ein bißchen überzogen finde. 
Aber Werbung ist alles und Babs fällt mehr auf als Heinz Müller aus Hintertupfingen.  
Ich würde einen Teufel tun und mir jetzt die Rute XY zulegen, nur weil damit ein großer Hecht gefangen wurde.
Dann müßte man sich auch sofort den Test-Sieger unter den Rollen zulegen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mit Babs telefoniert und werd mit ihr mal ein Bier trinken gehen, um alles weitere zu besprechen .. ;-))
Mal sehen, was wir dann für euch hinkriegen....

PS:
Drängeln nützt nix, wir haben dem Zeitrdruck abgeschworen, kann dauern.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetzt mit Babs telefoniert und werd mit ihr mal ein Bier trinken gehen, um alles weitere zu besprechen .. ;-))
> *Mal sehen, was wir dann für euch hinkriegen....*
> 
> PS:
> Drängeln nützt nix, wir haben dem Zeitrdruck abgeschworen, kann dauern.....


 


Hallo Thomas9904,#h

welche Erwartungen setzt Du denn voraus,die wir haben
könnten? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

So unterschiedlich wie die Angler nunmal sind - von bis..


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich wie die Anlger nunmal sind - von bis..


 


Jetzt habe ich verstanden,endlich.:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Auch wenn ich jetzt vllt. etwas zu kritisch bin, die Frage dürfte aber trotzdem erlaubt sein: Wenn man einen Fisch in dieser (Arm)haltung hochhält: Warum ist der Bizeps nicht angespannt bzw. nichts davon zu sehen?? Der sieht mir auf dem Foto ziemlich entspannt aus, oder täusche ich mich da?? 
Auch bei einer Frau müßte dieser Muskel in dieser Armhaltung und bei diesem Gewicht stärker hervortreten, auch wenn die Person nicht trainiert ist.

Und diese Frage beschäftigt nicht nur mich, sondern auch ein paar Freunde von mir ebenfalls.


----------



## Aurikus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Gute Frage, Jens!!
Mir ist das bis jetzt gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich ehrlich bin!
Und bei näheren Betrachtung bin ich Deiner Meinung!! Man sieht zwar nicht genau, wieIhr zweiter Arm da unterstützend eingreift, aber da Sie auch sehr durchtrainiert ist, müssten die Muskeln mehr hervortreten!!

Hhm..........????????


----------



## Aurikus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ach und noch was, musst Du Uns denn so auf die Nase binden, dass Du jetzt nur noch 20 Meter zum Angeln gehen musst!!!???  ;-)))


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

:q JA!! Obwohl, durch den fallenden Wasserstand dürften es jetzt 21m sein. 

Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Merlin (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Warum geht ihr dann nicht angeln ????
anstatt wieder mal über Fangbilder abzulästern...


----------



## Aurikus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Einmal noch.....

Wirklich sehr nett von Dir!!! :-/
Aber ich gönn's Dir trotzdem!!! ;-)

So zurück zum Thema!!!!!!


----------



## Aurikus (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Merlin schrieb:


> Warum geht ihr dann nicht angeln ????
> anstatt wieder mal über Fangbilder abzulästern...



Wer lästert denn Hier???

Ausserdem war mein erster Beitrag zu diesem Thema alles Andere als Lästern, aber ist schon gut, mein Lieber!!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich geh nicht fischen weil ich am Pc sitze und arbeite. Und lästern ist was anderes als kritsch hinterfragen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Sieht alles völlig normal aus.|kopfkrat

Was soll so ein zierliches Ding auch mit einem Bizeps wie meinem?
Da würde ja der Hecht in den Hintergrund treten.
:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...Wenn man einen Fisch in dieser (Arm)haltung hochhält: Warum ist der Bizeps nicht angespannt bzw. nichts davon zu sehen?? Der sieht mir auf dem Foto ziemlich entspannt aus, oder täusche ich mich da?? ...



Du täuschst dich, der Arm ist sehr wohl angespannt, man siet sehr gut wie Bizeps, Trizeps und Schulter arbeiten. Ist eben kein Bodybuilder die Dame


----------



## daci7 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ach was wollt ihr denn - Bizeps, Trizeps und (vor allem) gluteus maximus sind genau da wo sie hingehören und auch angemessen angespannt :m


----------



## Gloin (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



-GT- schrieb:


> Glückwunsch natürlich zum Ausnahmefisch.
> 
> *Zu schade nur das man gerade bei den Leuten die am meißten in den "Angel-Medien" vertreten sind anscheinend nicht wissen wie man Fische präsentiert die man vorhat zu releasen*. Die Dame hatte sicher noch einige Tage Rückenschmerzen nach der Haltung in der sie vorgezeigt wird. Nicht vorbildlich, auch wenn ich mich mit so einem Kommentar hier sicher zum Buhmann mache, wenn man aber keine Ahnung von Anatomie von Fischen hat, sollte man sie vielleicht doch lieber gleich abschlagen, hoffe sie hat´s überlebt....
> 
> ...



Nach kurzem Überfliegen des Topics ist die Ansage von GT für mich das mit Abstand sinnvollste Posting - war auch mein allererster Gedanke!
Also nochmal hochgeholt, damit es nicht zwischen Bikini- & Bildzeitungsdiskussion verschwindet. 
Ich würde mir ebenfalls wünschen, dass die "Vorbilder" bzw. Profis der Branche hier einmal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen würden. Warum gibt es eigentlich keine Workshops zum vernünftigen Umgang von zurückzusetzenden Fischen (bei dem es in Deutschland natürlich nur um untermaßige geht...)???
Gerne auch von Babs mit Zalt oder Uli B. im Bikini


----------



## Gloin (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Nachtrag: Wer sich ernsthaft für das Wohlergehen großer Hechte beim Releasen interessierte, kann ja mal folgendes in Google tackern:
*
"Catch-and-release angling: A review with guidelines for proper fish handling practices"*

(Casselman, 2005, Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources)

Ist allerdings auf Englisch, habe bisher nix adäquates auf Deutsch gefunden.


----------



## Theo (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Immer wieder erstaunlich wie hier die Pferde umgesattelt werden wenn es mit der einen Kritik am Bilddatum, Bizeps oder sonstwo nicht hinhauen kann, vielleicht findet doch noch jemand das Haar in der Fischsuppe... |uhoh:

Sie schließt nun mal eine Lücke wie es die pfälzische und Leberwurst essende Blondine getan hat als Verona Dingsbumsbusch wech war...
...und die Werbeindustrie nimmt nun mal zu gerne so ein Aushängeschild auf, wäre sie ja auch schön blöde.

Ich find das Mädel Klasse, sie präsentiert sich natürlich wie sie ist und ich würd mich mal freuen sowas am Wasser zu treffen.

Gratulation zu dem Fang, in den letzten 10 Jahren hab ich noch keinen Hecht gefangen.

Gruss Theo


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Dann könnte man also sagen, dass die Werbeindustrie die nächste blonde Sau durchs Dorf treibt?


----------



## opitzoliver (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

mit 4 jahren raubfischerfahrung,schon DIE expertin......AHA|kopfkrat
Oder kommt ihre zweifelhafte "berühmtheit" eher von dem "aufstieg"
über zwei bekannte MÄNNER,die ihren weiblichen reizen verfallen waren.Ja herr dietel und herr jackson waren wohl das sprungbett  ähhhhhh brett meinte ich......Ich kann jedenfalls dieses aufgebausche ihrer 4-5 großen fische nicht mehr sehen und hören.Und ihr letzter aufstiegsversuch in einer männer domaine ,dem kampfsport, hat ja nicht geklappt.Also kam der wechsel zum angeln.Das hat ja da dann auch geklappt.ICK KENN ANGLERINEN,sicherlich nicht so datt figurschenchen von frau babs,aber mehr als 4 jahre raubfischerfahrung. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Stimmt, die saß mal beim Dietel im Boot! Ich meine, da hatte se aber noch eher so ein dunkles  Straßenköterblond!

Naja, was eben so nen richtiges it-Girl ist, da drängt es eine eben nach vorne!


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Big Brother und die vielen nachmittäglichen "Talk-shows" sind auch nicht erfunden worden, um die Bürger vom Versagen der Politik abzulenken.
> 
> Die Produzenten reagieren damit auf das virtuelle Konsumverhalten eines großen Teils der Bevölkerung.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so ist es °!° 

Immer noch toller fisch mit schöner Frau.

LG


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Auch ganz interessant.

http://www.pnn.de/kultur/663813/


Zitat:

_Tierrechtler wird sie mit ihrem Einsatz für den Angelsport kaum  begeistern. Organisationen wie Peta halten es für Tierquälerei, auch das  von Babs betriebene „Catch and Release“-Prinzip: Sie tötet die Fische  nicht, sondern lässt sie wieder frei. Nicht ohne jedem noch einen Kuss  aufs feuchte Maul zu drücken. Die Tierschutzorganisation behauptet, wenn  die Fische am Haken zappeln, gerät ihr Körper in einen Stresszustand.  Es kann zu Gewebeveränderungen im Maul und Störungen der Atemwege  kommen. 
_

_  Babs meidet das Thema in der Öffentlichkeit und verzichtet dafür sogar  auf Talkshow-Auftritte. „Ich habe meinen Standpunkt, diskutiere das aber  nur in persönlichen Gesprächen.“ Sie habe Angst, als Tierquälerin  abgestempelt zu werden. Das hieße für sie: einen Imageschaden  davonzutragen. Und das wäre in der Karriereplanung wirklich eine  mittlere Katastrophe. Ein TV-Sender will eine Angelshow mit Babs  ausstrahlen, sobald es einen Sponsor gibt. Da stören negative  Schlagzeilen. Und sie tüftelt weiter an Medienformaten, über die sie  erst sprechen kann, wenn alles vertraglich geregelt ist._ 


Soviel zum Thema: Das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit stärken.


----------



## opitzoliver (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

über was hält denn barbara workshops und vorträge????? Über frauenleiden oder über strickmoden....? Doch nicht etwa über ihr "profiangeln".#dDatt ist ja so,als wenn ein flugsimulatorspieler ein vortrag übers fliegen vor elitepiloten hält................|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Aber wie schon von anderen erwähnt,wenns genug sabbernde zuhörer gibt.......Vielleicht  kann ja die angelindustrie mit hilfe von barbara k. in zukunft ihre neuen supergummis für anstatt 10euro pro pack,für´s doppelte an die sabbergefolgschaft verticken.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Vllt solte sich Frau K. mal eingehend mit der Materie C&R beschäftigen, damit sie sattelfest ist. Da braucht man sicherlich keine 4 Jahre für. 
Um sich selbst als Profi darzustellen, sollten es dafür jedoch deutlich mehr Jahre der Erfahrung sein! #d

Eines der drängendsten Thema wir damit gleich mal ausgespart.
Alles eben doch nur ne Selbstdarstellung!

@Thomas
Verschone uns besser gleich mit dem absehbar seichten Kaffeeklatschinterview der Selbstinszenierung!


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Mein Hecht vom Letzten Jahr hatte

125cm bei einen Gewicht von 15,8 Kg

Babs ist keine Hässliche Frau, aber ihr Grinsen Nervt mich.
Und ich bin Hübscher wie sie, sagt nicht nur mein Mann

Aber um Hübsch sein geht es beim Angeln nicht!!!
Oder Doch????
Ich denke ihr erfolg bzw ihr Selbst ernanntes Profi Angler sein!!!  ist nur da durch zurück zu führen, das sie eine Frau ist die Fischen geht.
Und das dieses Besonders viele Männer anspricht. 
Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einen Angler Männer Kalender 2013????, Bitte Halbnackt und ohne Bierbauch bitte.
Dazu bitte neben diesen Mann einige große Fische mit fotografieren
 (lach)


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Zum Thema Catch and Release.
Gebe ich der Frau Recht, warum soll man einen Fisch Töten wenn dieser doch überleben kann?#6
Die Menschen aus den Ausland USA, Europa sind uns bei diesen Thema um Jahre weiter.:c


----------



## mike88 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Hübsch #6


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ralle 24

Deine Beiträge treffen alle Richtig#6

Genau meine Meinung!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Tina77 schrieb:


> .... sagt nicht nur *mein Mann*
> ......





Autsch.....|supergri

Sowas darfst du doch hier nicht erzählen du Dummerchen.
Nun bekommst du nur noch halb so viele Antworten auf deine Fragen.:m

|wavey:


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Autsch.....|supergri
> 
> Sowas darfst du doch hier nicht erzählen du Dummerchen.
> Nun bekommst du nur noch halb so viele Antworten auf deine Fragen.:m
> ...



Ohhh nein du hast recht|uhoh::q


----------



## Chondro-Dreams (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Kann ja jeder behaupten, jetzt will ich erstmal bilder sehen ! ;-P 

Glaube das ganze Thema ist sinnfrei, nun könnte es ja intressant werden^^ 

lg


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Chondro-Dreams schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder behaupten, jetzt will ich erstmal bilder sehen ! ;-P
> 
> Glaube das ganze Thema ist sinnfrei, nun könnte es ja intressant werden^^
> 
> lg




hehehehe
Ich brauche dir nichts zu beweisen, dafür habe ich einen Mann:k#6

Wenn ich keinen Mann hätte würde ich vielleicht hier auf die Suche gehen, da ich es aber nicht mehr brauche, brauche ich auch keine Fotos einzustellen:q


----------



## Aurikus (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Tina77 schrieb:


> .......dafür habe ich einen Mann:k#6



Der Prof. hat Dich doch schon darauf hingewiesen und jetzt hast Du's schon wieder erwähnt!!!! 

Nee, nee, nee..... !!!!


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Was hat denn ein Hecht ( Fangbild) mit deinen Mann zu tun ???


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Das Hecht Bild folgt, versprochen!!!
Sagt mal wie mache ich das?? meine Fotos hier her posten?|kopfkrat


----------



## Aurikus (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

@ Tina: Hier.......

http://picr.de/

Bild aus Datei suchen, Einstellungen so lassen, Download starten, dann den entstandenen Link kopieren und dann Hier einfügen!! ;-)


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Wenn ihr auf Tina77 geht könnt ihr das Bild sehen, leider ist es zu groß um es in meinen Avatar zu stellen, vielleicht kann mir dabei ein Admin helfen???
Ich mein mir zu Helfen um es zu verkleinern, und es bei mir als mein Profil Bild zu erstellen?
Wenn es geht???? vielen dank euch!!

(etwas zu diesen Bild) es ist in der wanne meiner Eltern gemacht worden) die haben diesen Fisch auch verwertet, Lecker Hecht essen, mit Hecht Suppe 

Der Fisch hatte 125cm und 15,8 kG

Ich habe diesen Hecht auch an einen Sommerabend fangen können, auch direkt an der Wasser Oberfläche genau so wie Babs.
Der Hecht war am Räubern, ich könnte ein Rotauge von 20cm an der Oberfläche springen sehen, dann habe ich meinen Blinker auch Oberflächen nach geführt.
Und es folgte ein Biss die Rute machte sich Krumm 
Nach einen Drill von ca 15 Minuten war der Hecht im Kescher.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ach schön. Ich finde auch wenn Babs ein Schwein oder ein Riesen Scheißhaufen präsentiert hätte ist das immer noch nett anzusehen. Warum also nicht. Wenn Sie dann auch noch gerne Angelt und Erfolgreich dazu ist macht Sie das sicherlich für viele Angler zur Traumfrau.....

Ich kann Quantum verstehen...
Ach verdammt, warum habe ich nur diesen Bauch, ne Frau und Zwillinge?!


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

...tja - ich hätte es dabei belassen sollen, mir nette Bilder von ihr beim Angeln anzusehen - nachdem ich sie reden hörte bin ich etwas desillusioniert!

Trotzdem gönne ich ihr diesen Fisch von Herzen & finde es ok, wenn sie etwas "gehypt" wird und da Kapital draus schlägt, weil (zumindest optisch) attraktive Anglerinnen hierzulande doch sehr dünn gesät zu sein SCHEINEN.....

Ernie


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ach schön. Ich finde auch wenn Babs ein Schwein oder ein Riesen Scheißhaufen präsentiert hätte ist das immer noch nett anzusehen. Warum also nicht. Wenn Sie dann auch noch gerne Angelt und Erfolgreich dazu ist macht Sie das sicherlich für viele Angler zur Traumfrau.....
> 
> Ich kann Quantum verstehen...
> Ach verdammt, warum habe ich nur diesen Bauch, ne Frau und Zwillinge?!



Ist das Ironie ?

Ich finde das Angeln immer noch eine Männer Domäne ist, schade eigentlich.


----------



## DrThomas (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie ?
> 
> Ich finde das Angeln immer noch eine Männer Domäne ist, schade eigentlich.



Tina, das ist bestimmt ironisch gemeint!

Das mit der Männerdomäne können ja nur die Frauen selber ändern. |wavey: 
Ich bekomme aber immer mehr den Eindruck, das nimmt glücklicherweise :l starkt zu, vor allem Dank Frauen wie Babs, die dann auch keinen Hehl draus machen, dass Sie leidenschaftliche Anglerinnen sind, und was für das öffentliche Bild der Anglerinnen machen wollen!

Das dann einige der Machos hier sich auf den nicht vorhandenen Schlips (oder ähnliches) getreten fühlen und versuchen, durch "sexistische" Betrachtungs- und Sichtweise und Äußerungen "Ihr" Bild von dieser "Männerdomäne" zu schützen, war doch auch schon immer so. 
Stichwort: Frauen in "Männerberufen". Heute so normal wie nichts, hat das vor einigen Jahren noch genau solche Reaktionen bei vielen Männern ausgelöst.

Die Masse der Angler in meinem Freundeskreis freut sich, dass immer mehr Anglerinnen auch Ihnen den "Freakstatus"  als Angler nehmen. (Spruch einer älteren Dame an der Alster: Ach, sie sind garnicht arm und müssen angeln um was zu essen nach Hause zu bringen? :vik:  ...she made my day!!!)

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



drthomas schrieb:


> tina, das ist bestimmt ironisch gemeint!
> 
> Das mit der männerdomäne können ja nur die frauen selber ändern. |wavey:
> Ich bekomme aber immer mehr den eindruck, das nimmt glücklicherweise :l starkt zu, vor allem dank frauen wie babs, die dann auch keinen hehl draus machen, dass sie leidenschaftliche anglerinnen sind, und was für das öffentliche bild der anglerinnen machen wollen!
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Habs mir eben angesehen...
> Das war kaum auszuhalten.
> 
> Manchmal denkt man ja, dass man Menschen gut einschätzen kann und glaubt abschätzen zu können in welche Richtung sich diese entwickeln könnten. Bei Babs stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich eine Person wie sie jemals als Profi ansehen werden kann.
> ...





Berichte in den Angelzeitung mit diesen besagten Profis lese ich nicht.
Ich habe mal von einen gehört der mir sagte er kennt, einen Profi der in Seen und Flüssen fischt wo der Angler druck nicht so Stark ist, und somit haben sie es einfacher große Fische zu fangen.
Ob da was dran ist????
Ich fange auf jeden Fall Fische wo der Angler druck Stark ist.
Ich Fordere hiermit einen Profi auf, egal wer mit mir Fischen zu gehen, und ich werde einen besseren Fisch fangen.
:vik:#6


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

@ Tina
Für eine Forellenpuffanglerin und Schnurexpertin hast du aber wirklich ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein !! 
Alle Achtung...ich habe auch mal so gedacht wie du  bis ich mal mit ein paar Teamanglern einer großen Firma los war...und glaube mir die sind auch nicht umsonst Teamangler.


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Merlin schrieb:


> @ Tina
> Für eine Forellenpuffanglerin und Schnurexpertin hast du aber wirklich ein gesundes Selbstbewußtsein !!
> Alle Achtung...ich habe auch mal so gedacht wie du  bis ich mal mit ein paar Teamanglern einer großen Firma los war...und glaube mir die sind auch nicht umsonst Teamangler.



Ich Angle nicht nur in Teichen, ich bitte dich #d :m

Schaue doch mal kurz in meinen Profil rein, das wartet ein Hecht auf dich fast 16 KG


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Schaue doch mal kurz in meinen Profil rein, das wartet ein Hecht auf dich fast 16 KG [/QUOTE]

Und was sehe ich da ?? einen reinkopierten Hecht aus dem Internet ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Ich fange auf jeden Fall Fische wo der Angler druck Stark ist.
> Ich Fordere hiermit einen Profi auf, egal wer mit mir Fischen zu gehen, und ich werde einen besseren Fisch fangen.
> :vik:#6



Die große Klappe haste ja zumindest schon mal...

Wo bitte ist in deinem Profil ein Zweiunddreißigpfünder zu sehen?


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



> Die große Klappe haste ja zumindest schon mal...


 
Ich glaube, die Tina hat gerade was genommen, wenn ich zum Teil ihre letzten Postings in anderen Trööts sehe . Egal was es war, ich will auch was davon |supergri.


----------



## ayron (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ich wette der Hecht ist auch noch aus dem Rhein:m

Früher hat sie da 30 Hechte/Zander/Barsche pro Tag gefangen oder so ähnlich war da doch was|uhoh:


Ich sag dazu nur dont feed the troll#6


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Merlin schrieb:


> Schaue doch mal kurz in meinen Profil rein, das wartet ein Hecht auf dich fast 16 KG


 
Und was sehe ich da ?? einen reinkopierten Hecht aus dem Internet ?[/QUOTE]

:q:q:q

Ich würde mich nie mit Fischen von anderen Menschen angeben.


----------



## Tina77 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich wette der Hecht ist auch noch aus dem Rhein:m
> 
> Früher hat sie da 30 Hechte/Zander/Barsche pro Tag gefangen oder so ähnlich war da doch was|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mit euch Angel gehe seit ihr am Gewässer nur Zuschauer :q
Und Bezahler für nix|supergri
Da ihr Höchstens ein Rotauge fängt hehehehe ich lach mich Kaputt.
Wie gesagt ich bin bald in Dänemark da könnt ihr mit mir Fischen. hehehehe
Mal schauen was ihr drauf habt.
Mein Angebot habt ihr. das zum Thema Troll!!!
Ich bin real.


----------



## opitzoliver (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

...Dann sollen doch die angelmedien und  etc.   das kind beim namen nennen.Und es richtig stellen,das barbara eine firmenstrategie ist,um den verkauf sowiesoschon überteuerter
angelsachen anzuleihern.Und NICHT wie zu lesen,ANGELEXPERTIN und dieses ganze in den himmel gelobe.Und wie schon von johnnie walker angedeutet diese inzenierung ihrer bis dato 5-6 größeren gefangenen fische schreit zum himmel.Und wie letztens beim dem treffen der "superstars" in einem atemzug mit dietmar isaiasch und co. genannt zu werden geradezu lächerlich und anmaßend.Wie sie dahin gekommen ist,und das sie den dietel um ihren finger gewickelt hat,um kontakte zu knüpfen,wissen ja scon viele.......Die BARBARA will hat halt ihren aufstieg mit aller macht durchziehen,aber zum glück ist ja so ein werbepüppchen nur 8-9jahre spannend,bis dann wieder eine knackige,jüngere nachrutscht.

barbara ich will ein fisch von dir..........


----------



## ayron (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Tina77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit euch Angel gehe seit ihr am Gewässer nur Zuschauer :q
> Und Bezahler für nix|supergri
> Da ihr Höchstens ein Rotauge fängt hehehehe ich lach mich Kaputt.
> Wie gesagt ich bin bald in Dänemark da könnt ihr mit mir Fischen. hehehehe
> ...



Ich liefere hier ein Zitat von Tina77 aus dem Thread Rhein bei Köln nach....

Wörtlich: "Ich habe mal im Rhein als Kind in einen Tag 50 Zander 90 Barsche 10 Hechte gefangen"


----------



## flasha (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

War wohl 'ne Pille zuviel heute oder? -_-


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ihr habt es nur noch nicht erkannt, das ist das Fangliesel!

Zitat von ihr aus dem Raubfisch- und Forellenforum.



> Aber am Ende hatte ich 7 gute große Meerforellen alles über 4 KG:vik:.
> Und er nur eine, die gerade Maß hatte.


 
Da haben selbst die Mefo-Spezies geguckt |bigeyes.


----------



## Aurikus (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



ayron schrieb:


> Ich liefere hier ein Zitat von Tina77 aus dem Thread Rhein bei Köln nach....
> 
> Wörtlich: "Ich habe mal im Rhein als Kind in einen Tag 50 Zander 90 Barsche 10 Hechte gefangen"



Daran erinnere ich mich auch noch!! Das war doch im "Rhein bei Köln-Thread", richtig??
Und schon ist die Glaubwürdigkeit dahin!!!!


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Nachtrag: Ich fische schon lange Jahre regelmäßig und intensiv auf diese begehrten Torpedos.  Aber solch ein unverschämtes Glück hatte ich noch nicht einmal annährend.

Und wenn ich mir den merkwürdigen Threat von ihr im Dänemarkforum anschaue, dann weiß ich bescheid uns schmeiß mich wech.


----------



## ayron (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Daran erinnere ich mich auch noch!! Das war doch im "Rhein bei Köln-Thread", richtig??
> Und schon ist die Glaubwürdigkeit dahin!!!!



Ja genau:m


Dann waren da noch sachen als 14 Jährige nen 13kg Rheinzander gedrillt.....
Bzw möchte man mal ne 14Jährige sehen die 50 Zander und 10 Hechte Drillt (Flussfische) und dann noch die Rute heben kann:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

So Jungs, nu is wieder gut hier, zurück zum Thema, spart mir Verwarnungen.
Danke...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So Jungs, nu is wieder gut hier, zurück zum Thema, spart mir Verwarnungen.
> Danke...


...werden wohl doch wieder Verwarnungen kommen müssen, da ihr scheinbar das Offtopicschreiben nicht lassen wollt..
Letzte Warnung.....


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Nich rumärgern, Cheffe.
Ich freu mich auf das Interview, finde Babs frischt die Angel"szene" kräftig auf. So denken wohl viele, die hier nicht versuchen, Niveaulimbo zu spielen.
Und sie macht als Außendarstellerin auf jeden Fall mehr her als der da; und das _nicht_ nur der Optik wegen!


----------



## wasser-ralf (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Vielleicht passt das hier dazu :g!

http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...bensunterhalt-mit-fische-angeln-a-845541.html


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt das hier dazu :g!
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/karriere/beru...bensunterhalt-mit-fische-angeln-a-845541.html


habs mir jetzt zwar nicht durchgelesen, fand den hier aber cool^^
http://cdn4.spiegel.de/images/image-27233-thumbbiga-plsg.jpg


----------



## Kretzer83 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> habs mir jetzt zwar nicht durchgelesen, fand den hier aber cool^^
> http://cdn4.spiegel.de/images/image-27233-thumbbiga-plsg.jpg


die ganze fotostrecke ist eigentlich episch http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/p...d-danke-fuer-den-fisch-fotostrecke-85115.html


----------



## jtb (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Wem geht diese Dauerpräsente Babs und andere Medienangelstars noch auf den Keks?! Jetzt fängt der Scheiss schon beim Angeln an. Überall nur möchtegern Stars und Sternschnuppen. Müssen wir jeden Scheiss aus den Staaten importieren. Und nein mich interessiert nicht das sie eine Frau ist, sie könnte sonst was sein. Diese gesponsorten Typen nerven einfach nur. Ich möchte nicht überall in jedem Magazin oder im Netz dauernd Berichte von denen lesen. Lieber ein bischen Anglerlatein, von richtigen Anglern. Als von Modepüppchen oder Anglern mit eigenem See, die so tun als ob Sie angeln.


----------



## fam0815 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



jtb schrieb:


> Wem geht diese Dauerpräsente Babs und andere Medienangelstars noch auf den Keks?! Jetzt fängt der Scheiss schon beim Angeln an. Überall nur möchtegern Stars und Sternschnuppen. Müssen wir jeden Scheiss aus den Staaten importieren. Und nein mich interessiert nicht das sie eine Frau ist, sie könnte sonst was sein. Diese gesponsorten Typen nerven einfach nur. Ich möchte nicht überall in jedem Magazin oder im Netz dauernd Berichte von denen lesen. Lieber ein bischen Anglerlatein, von richtigen Anglern. Als von Modepüppchen oder Anglern mit eigenem See, die so tun als ob Sie angeln.



habe erst gedacht ,neee schon wieder wird der trööt hochgeholt,aber.....
danke jtb, du sprichst mir aus der seele..... danke


----------



## Fr33 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Auch wenn der Trend dahin geht... aber mir ist Babs und co noch lieber als so ein halbes "Hähnchen" (na wer weiss wen ich meine ^^) .... der mit einer Kluft und einem Boot anrückt, da siehst selbst nen teurer Sportwagen alt gegen aus...


----------



## jtb (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Beim Angeln sollte es um Spass gehen, mit Freunden treffen, eine schöne Zeit am Wasser haben.... Aber bitte nicht um Sponsorenverträge und Angeln für Geld.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



jtb schrieb:


> Beim Angeln sollte es um Spass gehen, mit Freunden treffen, eine schöne Zeit am Wasser haben.... Aber bitte nicht um Sponsorenverträge und Angeln für Geld.



Willkommen in der Wirklichkeit.:m

Schau mal über den grossen Teich:http://www.bassmaster.com/tournaments/2012-bassmaster-classic

Und die Zuschauerzahlen sind weiss Gott nicht von Pappe.


----------



## Nordwärts (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> OK, ne Blondine mit 'nem wirklich schönen Hecht, Petri, aber ich dachte, ich lese hier was von nem Rekordhecht 1,40+______ü40Pfund, wenn das Biest Opa Horst gefangen hätte, gäbe es wohl noch lange keine Pressemeldung.



Richtig. Dieser Babs Hipe ist wirklich unnötig ... #d
Und wenn ich "Angelvideos" von ihr sehe, frage ich mich doch, wie sie es zur Teamanglerin geschafft hat. Nein, frag ich mich doch nicht mehr.

Gruuuß!


----------



## jtb (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Ganz ehrlich, die Ammis haben mit ihrem Starkult, für mich sowieso einen an der Klatsche. Müssen wir das genauso machen?! Noch sind wir nicht genauso ungebildet wie Sie und fallen auf jeden Rattenfänger rein.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



jtb schrieb:


> Wem geht diese Dauerpräsente Babs und andere Medienangelstars noch auf den Keks?!.


 
 Mir geht es nicht nur auf den Keks... Es geht mir auf die Exxx, aber ganz gewaltig!!!




jtb schrieb:


> Noch sind wir nicht genauso ungebildet wie Sie und fallen auf jeden Rattenfänger rein.



Bist du dir da so sicher?? Schau dir den Hype um Babs an, geh in die Karpfenszene,  schau dir das Getue um Stefan Seuß & Co an, da gibt es den gleichen Starkult.
Ich kann mich noch drann erinnern welch ein Rummel um Dörner`s Stand auf einer Messe war wie er "Stahl und Beton" präsentiert hat - die "Fans" sind um ihn rum wie die Mädels bei den Backstreet Boy`s.

Die können alle doch noch nicht mal in Ruhe kaxxen gehen, da hängt immer irgendein "Fan" (oder Speichellecker) am Rockzipfel.

Und nein, ich bin nicht neidisch auf deren "Status"... Selbst ich kleines Licht habe schon Probleme bei mir hier mal in Ruhe fischen zu gehen... Klar gehe ich mit meinen/unseren Kunden oder den Usern von meinem Forum ans Wasser - aber nur die wenigsten Verstehen das ich auch mal für mich alleine am Wasser sein will oder das ich manchmal einfach nicht verraten will wo ich am fischen bin...

Wie mag es erst Babs, Seuß & Co gehen - die können doch wirklich keinen Schritt mehr machen ohne das sie erkannt und "begleitet" (oder bespannt) werden.
Was mich daran stört: man wird gezwungen sich diesen Kram anzusehen weil aus jeder Zeitung irgendein Gesicht von denen rausspringt. 

Die Ironie: 2 Seiten blonde Frau im Bikini incl. Fisch ergibt eine hohe Werbequote für die Industrie - aber auch 2 Seiten weniger Information oder Wissen für mich/uns.
Also haben "weiblichen Rundungen" (+ Fisch) der fachlichen Information den Rang abgelaufen.#d

Arme Anglerwelt...


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die Ironie: 2 Seiten blonde Frau im Bikini incl. Fisch ergibt eine hohe Werbequote für die Industrie - aber auch 2 Seiten weniger Information oder Wissen für mich/uns.
> Also haben "weiblichen Rundungen" (+ Fisch) der fachlichen Information den Rang abgelaufen.#d
> Arme Anglerwelt...



Das ist doch wie auf diesen Auto-Shows, wo leichtbekleidete Damen auf der Motorhaube sitzen, die wahrscheinlich nicht mal einen Satz Scheibenwischer wechseln können.:q

(Womit ich nicht sagen möchte, daß Babs nicht angeln kann )


----------



## Elefix (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Klasse,endlich mal einer der seine vernünftige Meinung zu Papier bringt.


----------



## teddy- (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Das ist doch wie auf diesen Auto-Shows, wo leichtbekleidete Damen auf der Motorhaube sitzen, die wahrscheinlich nicht mal einen Satz Scheibenwischer wechseln können.:q
> 
> (Womit ich nicht sagen möchte, daß Babs nicht angeln kann )




die damen sagen ja auch nicht das sie kfz-meister sind und ich find ne schöne frau mit ner rute in der hand gefällt mir gut als werbung besser als wenn jedes dritte wort ne firmwerbung ist

gruß


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



teddy- schrieb:


> ich find ne schöne frau mit ner rute in der hand gefällt mir gut



Wem würde das nicht gefallen ? :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wem würde das nicht gefallen ? :m



Der Umstand *an sich* wohl jedem:m

Aber der Satz* in sich*...ist Honeyball im Urlaub:q ?


----------



## wasser-ralf (1. August 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



> Wie mag es erst Babs, Seuß & Co gehen - die können doch wirklich keinen Schritt mehr machen ohne das sie erkannt und "begleitet" (oder bespannt) werden.
> Was mich daran stört: man wird gezwungen sich diesen Kram anzusehen weil aus jeder Zeitung irgendein Gesicht von denen rausspringt.


 
Ich persönlich regle dies auf meine eigene Weise, schaue im Höchstfalle mit halbem Auge hin, ihre Werbebotschaften erreichen mich nicht. Was den Hype um Markenausstattung und Preise angeht - wer's braucht #c.
Und was speziell die blonde Babs und ihre präsentierten Fotos und Fangstorys angeht, ob hier oder beispielsweise derzeit in Serie in der „Rute und Rolle“, so mache ich mir meine eigenen skeptischen Gedanken dazu |bigeyes.


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*

Die Kolumne in der Rute & Rolle finde ich recht gelungen, auch weil sonst niemand so etwas bringt. Schöner Einfall der Norff-Truppe.


----------



## carl (2. August 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Neuer Hechtrekord von Babs Kijewski*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wem würde das nicht gefallen ? :m



Hehe, da stimme ich zu! Ist aber auch ein nettes Foto


----------

